

Work Policies May Be Kinder, but Brutal Competition Isn’t - Futurebot
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/18/business/work-policies-may-be-kinder-but-brutal-competition-isnt.html

======
anindyabd
Funny that this article is hardly getting any attention, even though it
highlights major problems with America's workplace culture (as opposed to a
single company). I guess this article is too nuanced for any visceral
reactions?

